# subclipse: SVN perspective: Darstellung von Repositories



## automatix (23. Apr 2008)

Hallo Forum!

Folgender Sachverhalt:
- Zwei Rechner: XP und Ubuntu.
- Auf jedem läuft eclipse mit subclipse.
- Die Daten werden local (auf dem Rechner A) bearbeitet, gespeichert und auf einen externen Server commitet, von dem sie dann (auf den Rechner B) runtergeladen, bearbeitet und wieder commitet werden, usw.
- Es wird zurzeit mit zwei Repositories gearbeitet.

Wenn ich auf meinem XP-Rechner in die "SVN Repository Explorer perspective" wechsle, werden mir ganz normal zwei Repositories angezeigt ("Root-Verzeichnisse" sind mit einem gelben "Datenbank-Icon" gekennzeichnet). In meinem Ubuntu-eclipse wird dagegen jedes Projekt als eigenständiges Root dargestellt.

Ist es ein Einstellungsproblem? Oder tickt Linux-subclipse anders als das unter WIndows?

Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

Du hast einfach unterschiedliche Repository Locations angegeben.
Subclipse ist übrigens Schrott, nimm lieber Subversive.


----------



## automatix (23. Apr 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast einfach unterschiedliche Repository Locations angegeben.


Wo hab ich das angegeben? Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

Du hast irgendwann mal eine Repository Location angegeben.
In der "SVN Repository Explorer perspective" werden dir einfach alle Repository Locations die du angelegt hast angezeigt, keine Magic involviert.


----------



## automatix (23. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast irgendwann mal eine Repository Location angegeben.


Wo?

_Zusatzinfo_:

Ich habe jetzt die Properties (rechter Mausklick auf dem Klassen- bzw. Dateinamen im Package Explorer oder Project Explorer -> Properties -> Subversion) einer Datei (Test1.java) auf XP mit der gleichen auf Ubuntu verglichen und folgende Unterschiede festgestellt:

XP:
Path: /Test1/src/test1/Test1.java
Url: https://[...]/trunk/e-workspace/Test1/src/test1/Test1.java

Ubuntu:
Path: /Test1/src/test1/
Url: https://[...]/trunk/e-workspace/Test1/src/test1/


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du mich veräppeln?  ???:L 
Wo soll denn die URL zum Repository herkommen wenn du sie nicht eingegeben hast?


----------



## automatix (23. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> automatix hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe in subclipse überhaupt nichts angegeben! Es gibt einfach zwei "Working copies" mit ein paar Dutzend Java-Projekten. Die habe ich immer mithilfe von Tortoise versioniert. Nun wollte ich die Projekte auch auf meiner Unubtu-Kiste bearbeiten, also habe ich sie importiert (File -> Import... usw.).

OK, vielleicht hab ich die Loacation irgendwann angegeben und erinnere mich einfach nicht mehr daran (eher unwahrscheinlich, aber egal). Deswegen wiederhole ich meine Frage: WO? Wo definiert man diese verdammte Repository Location!?  Ich will Dich nicht veräppeln, ich will nur verstehen, wie ich die "normale" Ansicht im Repository Explorer erreichen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

Rechtsklick in die view -> new -> repository location
(ich habe kein Subclipse mehr, aber da sollte es ziemlich identisch aussehen)


----------



## automatix (23. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Rechtsklick in die view -> new -> repository location
> (ich habe kein Subclipse mehr, aber da sollte es ziemlich identisch aussehen)


File -> New -> Other... -> SVN -> Checkout Projects from SVN -> Next -> (hier erscheint eine Auflistung aller bekannten Repository Locations; dabei werden sowohl die eigentlichen Repository Locations, als auch die einzelnen Eclipse-Projekte angezeigt*) -> Create a new repository location -> Next -> Location-URL-Eingabe -> Nex -> FEHLER: "The specified repository location already exists."

*Auflistung aller bekannten Repository Locations:
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1*
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_1
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_2
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_3
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_4
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_5
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_6
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1/*projekt_7
...
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2*
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2/*projekt_1
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2/*projekt_2
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2/*projekt_3
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2/*projekt_4
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2/*projekt_5

Der gleiche Menü-Punkt unter XP:
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_1*
*https://meineurl.com/svn/RepositoryName_2*


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

> Nun wollte ich die Projekte auch auf meiner Unubtu-Kiste bearbeiten, also habe ich sie importiert (File -> Import... usw.).


Mit dem ganzen .svn Käse  ???:L 
Die Metainformationen darfst du keinesfalls zwischen verschiedenen SVN Clients austauchen.
Warum hast du nicht einfach in Ubuntu aus dem Repository ausgecheckt?
Davon abgesehen: Benutz wirklich besser kein Subclipse, das zerschießt gerne mal Repository und Working Copy.
Der erwähnte Subversive Teamprovider wird  in Zukunft auch direkt in Eclipse integriert.


----------



## automatix (23. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Metainformationen darfst du keinesfalls zwischen verschiedenen SVN Clients austauchen.


Meinst Du die Daten in den .svn-Ordnern? Bis Du sicher, dass diese Daten nicht standardisiert sind? Soweit ich weiß sind sie es eben und können zwischen verschiedenen Clients ausgetauscht werden. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich...



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum hast du nicht einfach in Ubuntu aus dem Repository ausgecheckt?


Doch, genau das habe ich gemacht: mit RapidSVN ausgecheckt und dann ins eclipse importiert.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen: Benutz wirklich besser kein Subclipse, das zerschießt gerne mal Repository und Working Copy.
> Der erwähnte Subversive Teamprovider wird  in Zukunft auch direkt in Eclipse integriert.


Ja, werde vielleicht Deinem Rat folgen und (zumindest unter Ubuntu) auf Subversive umsteigen, zumal der Client, wie es aussieht, bereits jetzt als eclipse-Plugin zu haben ist (hier / hier / hier).

Danke und schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2008)

automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinst Du die Daten in den .svn-Ordnern? Bis Du sicher, dass diese Daten nicht standardisiert sind? Soweit ich weiß sind sie es eben und können zwischen verschiedenen Clients ausgetauscht werden. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich...


Du irrst dich. Verschiedene Clients zerstören dir alles!
Nimm einen und dann bleib dabei. 
Also:
-lösch den ganzen Rotz (bzw. leg gleich einen neuen Workspace an)
-leg eine repository location an 
-check deine projekte aus



> Ja, werde vielleicht Deinem Rat folgen und (zumindest unter Ubuntu) auf Subversive umsteigen, zumal der Client, wie es aussieht, bereits jetzt als eclipse-Plugin zu haben ist (hier / hier / hier).


Klar gibt's die schon (schon lange), aber als Eclipse Projekt ist Subversive noch im Incubator, also noch nicht Teil des offiziellen Releasezyklus. Ich hoffe das es fest im Europa-Nachfolger integriert sein wird.


----------

